# Best Horse Artwork Contest



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

First contest I've entered lol. I did a little buckaroo modeling a few months ago. Here it is. 

Edited Photo, Best Buddies


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh! I found Another, Same class and category!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Ooh, Im coming back for this tomorrow morning and when I upload my new photos. Do borders and copyright fall under edited?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Iseul said:


> Ooh, Im coming back for this tomorrow morning and when I upload my new photos. Do borders and copyright fall under edited?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes they do


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Classes:
NON-edited photos:

On the ground:

-Best buddies photo









Western riding:
-Best waiting between classes photo









Bareback riding:









Horse artwork:
-Best horse drawing


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

randomrider92 said:


> Classes:
> NON-edited photos:
> 
> On the ground:
> ...


I have a question about your best waiting between classes photo, because it looks like you're just riding in a field or on a trail ride... Were you at a horse show then?


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

NON-edited, on the ground:
Cutest Horse:















Best Buddies:








Best mare & foal:
If this one doesn't count, then please ignore it. This is my mare and her now 3 year old colt.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Unedited
Western
Best Competition Photo (Myself on my BO's horse, Ace):









Best Waiting Between Classes Photo (Myself on ST):









Edited
Western
Best Lose Photo (Me and Luck's first show):








Best Competition Photo (Previous BO and Sox):









Edited
On the Ground
Best Buddies (Friend Drew and Pistol [aka Demon Spawn]):








Best Buddies (Friend Drew and Toby):









English
Best Competition Photo (Donald [BO's son] and Superman):








Best Win Photo (Chris and his mare, I'm pretty sure they took the class):









Best Horse Artwork Drawing (White Charcoal on Black Posterboard):


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Just to let everybody know, due to the circumstances, I am EXTENDING the contest till Janruary 20... Reason being I am going to be away for a few days.
Enjoy


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Here are my entries for the Non Edited Part*

*On The Ground Classes*

Cleanest Horse #1: I Cannon I Will








Cleanest Horse #2: HR Sha Kitt









Cutest Horse: Sky's The Limit









Best Buddies #1: Beth and Fiery Dancing Rebel









Best Buddies #2: Me and HR Najha 









Best Mare and Foal: Table Dancin and Fiery Dancing Rebel









*Western Riding Classes*

Best For Fun: Little Orphan Annie and I 









*English Riding Classes*

Best Competition Photo: Little Orphan Annie and I









Best Win Photo #1: Rhinestone Gidget and I









Best Win Photo #2: Beth and Fiery Dancing Rebel









Best Waiting Between Classes Photo: Rhinestone Gidget and I warming up during lunch break









Best For Fun Photo: Little Orphan Annie and I going for a breeze. 









Best Bareback Riding #1: Little Orphan Annie and I jumping bareback with no hands.









Best Bareback Riding #2: Beth and Gold Label riding bareback with no bridle or halter









Stay tuned for the edited photos.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Here are my entries for the Edited Classes*

*On the Ground Classes*

Cutest Horse Photo: HR Najha is the Queen of Hatch Ranch









Best Buddies Photo #1: Beth and Fiery Dancing Rebel









Best Buddies Photo #2: HR Najha and I 









*English Riding Classes*

Best Win Photo: Rhinestone Gidget and I 









*Horse Artwork Classes*

Best Drawing: Winged Horse


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Here are mine.

UNEDITED: 

Cutest Horse--My miniature foal, Fonzie.
View attachment 125768


Best mane and tail--My Tennessee Walking Horse mare, Brandy.
View attachment 125769


Best mare and foal photo--My two minis, Punkin and Fonzie.
View attachment 125770


Western Riding: Best for fun photo--Brandy and me.
View attachment 125772


Bareback Riding: Best bareback photo--Brandy and me.
1.
View attachment 125773

2.
View attachment 125774


Horse Artwork: Best horse drawing.
1.
View attachment 125775

2.
View attachment 125776


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Woah. I'm not sure what happened there. ^^ I guess you'll have to click on the attachments for accurate pictures. Sorry!


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

EDITED photo - 
Bareback riding: Jade Rocket HeartGirl and I


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry everyone that I haven't posted the winners yet... I've just been really busy all of a sudden, I will tomorrow though, I promise :/


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Best video:





Best Bareback:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ughh... I'm sorry again everyone... HAS to be tomorrow now... I'm so sorry!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Ha ha. That's okay!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

results?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah.. I'm really sorry everyone.. Been busy :/
Will do them right now though


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

AND THE WINNERS OF THE NON-EDITED SECTION!!!!!!

NON-edited photos:

On the ground:
- Cleanest horse:
Horses4Healing 

- Cutest horse:
Horses4Healing

-Best horse mane and tail:
HorseCrazyTeen

-Best buddies photo:
BarrelBunny

-Best mare and/or foal photo:
BarrelBunny

Western riding:
-Best competition photo:
Iseul

-Best waiting between classes photo:
Iseul
-Best for fun photo:
HorseCrazyTeen

English riding:
-Best competition photo:
Horses4Healing

-Best win photo:
Horses4Healing

-Best waiting between classes photo:
Horses4Healing

-Best for fun photo:
Horses4Healing

Bareback riding:
-Best riding photo:
Randomrider92


Great job, great photos everyone!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

AND THE WINNERS OF THE EDITED PHOTOS!!!!

EDITED photos:

On the ground: 
- Cutest horse:
Horses4Healing

-Best buddies photo:
Iseul

Western riding:
-Best competition photo:
Iseul

-Best win photo:
Horses4Healing

-Best lose photo:
Iseul 

English riding:
-Best competition photo:
Iseul

Great job everyone!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry forgot one more Edited...
Edited:
Bareback riding:
-Best riding photo:
Joseeandjade11

HORSE ARTWORK CONTEST WINNERS!!!
Horse artwork:
-Best horse drawing:
Iseul

-Best video :
Jalter (Great choice of song by the way, can’t not love Evanescence lol)


----------

